# Jumping on people when they visit!



## BoomersMom (Apr 26, 2017)

Our dog Boomer loves everyone! That seems to be the problem, every time someone comes for a visit we have warn them of Boomers bad habit of jumping to greet them, after a few minutes of acting like a crazy dog, he settles down. I have tried several behavioral changes but to no avail! He is 10 months old, I have read every lesson known to man and tried most but nothing seems to help! Any suggestions from a Vizsla owners is appreciated. They are definitely a breed all their own.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

We have tried:

1. Making him sit before being pet, if he gets up, raise hands and back away....this only partly works, and not well. The biggest problem is that most guests don't know how to do this properly.
2. Treats to distract. Worked when he was younger, but at this point he doesn't care about treats at all when there is something else he wants.
3. Keeping hold of the collar, or a leash until the visitor has been there for a while, and he has had a chance to calm down......this didn't work, because he would remember everybody he hadn't greeted, and then as soon as he was free run from one to the other and jump.
4. Knee to the chest. we didn't like this idea, but when nothing else seemed to be working, tried it....It would work for that time only, the next person, or next time the same person came, it was back to jumping.

As you can tell, we have had the same issue with no solution yet. He is about 14 months old. I hope someone can help us come up with something.


----------



## Momo_Mia (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi! I have a 9 months old male, and he jumps to greet, but only me and my boyfriend when we come home, he doesn't do that to guests (the reason could be that he is not that into other people who are not us ahahahah - he doesn't mind them being around he is just not interested in them that much).
What we do when he jumps, we step forward (not backwards because in that case you "surrender" your space to him, so he wins), he immediately looses his balance a bit, we push him down with a harsh "no jump" and only then we bend down to him and pet him (which in viszla household mean kiss and hug ahaha).
He knows what he should and shouldn't do, and I see that the jumps are occuring less and less, and if they do, if he jumps it's like a little jump, like he does it and then remembers he shouldn't have.


----------



## BoomersMom (Apr 26, 2017)

*Boomer the Jumper*

OMG, that is one we haven't tried! Well, we will see how he (Boomer) reacts to that! Fingers crossed!


----------

